# Erlangen und Umgebung!!



## pinutscho (10. Dezember 2006)

Tach Leute kennt jemand den Franken Monster Park in Erlangen!!
Habe einige pics auf Pink Bike gesehen. 

Mfg
 Pino


----------



## tiss79 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hmm Pinkbike.com ist grad offline. Meinst Du den Park in Erlangen hinter diesem Jugendheim? Da ist auch ein kleines Trialgelände und ein Basketballpaltz auf der anderen Seite des Heimes?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Dezember 2006)

vielleicht das hier? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181958
das ist aber nicht in ER ...


----------



## pinutscho (11. Dezember 2006)

Nabend 

Wo ist das denn wenn nicht in erlangen kann da jeder rann oder nur VIP 
 wenn ja dann  bin beginner und möchte meine technick verbessern und bei uns geht mal garnichts immer stress mit dem forstamt!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Dezember 2006)

thread lesen, steht alles drinne


----------



## Köhlix (12. Dezember 2006)

Sehr richtig denn: lesen macht schlauer!


----------



## Ketchyp (12. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst am Rathsberg fahren und beim Obi kannst du dirten... Sonst gibts nicht mehr wirklich viel in Erlangen ... =(


----------



## dirie´l (16. Dezember 2006)

Jop die oben geposteten northshores sind aber schon seit ewigen Zeiten platt. Dafür gibts in Forchheim aber nen Dirtpark, weiß aber nicht wie weit es mittlerweile damit ist.
In Erlangen ist wie gesagt nix außer díesen tollen Dirts aufm Ami-Gelände hinterm Easthouse. Aber mal ehrlich, ich fahr zwar kein Dirt, aber das ding da is voll fürn .... .
Sonst wie gesagt Rathsberg is schön, aber sehr klein...

Dann halt nurmäßig noch richtung Kalchreuth oder Hetzles..


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Dezember 2006)

bin morgen am rathsberg, vlt sieht man sich ja ^^ hab n roten pulli an und n blauen technikkrüppel mit ner 66 dabei !


----------



## Ketchyp (22. Dezember 2006)

Bin heut wieder am Rberg so, um ca 2 - 3/halb 4 rum, vlt ist ja noch jmd anderes unterwegs =)


â¬ Schon wieder da, Mitfahrerin hats gesemmelt.. =(


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Dezember 2006)

hi, geht hier vllt ne leichte runde im flachland in der nächsten zeit? kann schlechte berge hochfahrn mit singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (23. Dezember 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hi, geht hier vllt ne leichte runde im flachland in der nächsten zeit? kann schlechte berge hochfahrn mit singlespeed



Man fährt auch nicht hoch, sondern schiebt


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Dezember 2006)

läuft dieses jahr noch was hier in erlangen oder so?


----------

